# Korg Miku Pedal - the funniest pedal ever!!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Make sure you don't have any liquids in your mouth while watching this 

[video=youtube_share;aveUEZkcQno]http://youtu.be/aveUEZkcQno[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When I first saw that trade vid, I also thought that this was a gag.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Have you seen any of the "live" Hatsune Miku videos?

[video=youtube;FoTd918zhZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoTd918zhZc[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Weird?

Oh yeah, you betcha.

Got extra money burning a hole in your pocket?


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I just ordered mine, should get here within two weeks! 

I'm quite fond of the whole vocaloid sound and actually like Miku's songs. Since I have no talent with the software, this is marketed straight at me!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

That would sound so sweet ahead of some distortion.


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

I tried out my miku stomp with a supermoon...
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152806021052968&pnref=story


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I was only going to watch a bit of that video to get the gist of what the pedal does. I watched the whole thing and laughed my ass off. I'm sure someone will find a legitimate use for the pedal but it's like when we got our first Harmonizer in the shop way back when - a ton of fun and laughs to play with.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gotta love those Chappers and The Captain reviews.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I is amusing, but how often would I actually use it?
Probably not often...
But Is till wouldn't mind trying it.
Once or twice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I is amusing, but how often would I actually use it?
Probably not often...
But I still wouldn't mind trying it.
Once or twice.
Anyway.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can imagine introducing that to the little old cover band, live, during something sappy like Wonderful Tonight. Those guys would piss themselves laughing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> I is amusing, but how often would I actually use it?
> Probably not often...
> But I still wouldn't mind trying it.
> Once or twice.
> Anyway.


Agreed. Once you showed it to friends, jam mates and band mates, it would be a good paper weight and/or dust collector.


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Works great with other pedals, but then I love making my guitar not sound like a guitar. Different strokes.


----------

